# SCL Bit setzen



## HeinBloed (11 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

wie funktioniert das Setzen und Rücksetzen eines Bits in Step 7 SCL? Oder anders ausgedrückt: wie wird der untenstehende AWL - Code nach SCL übersetzt?


```
U I0.0
= M10.0

U I0.1
S M10.1

U I0.2
R M10.2
```


----------



## vladi (11 Dezember 2006)

*Scl*

Hi,


```
M10.0 := E0.0;
IF E0.1 = true THEN
    M10.1 := TRUE;
END_IF;    

IF E0.2 = true THEN
    M10.1 := FALSE;
END_IF;    

 
 FOR index := 0 TO 1000 BY 1 DO
    // Anweisungsteil
    index := index + 1;
 END_FOR;
```
 
usw.

Gruss: V.


----------



## HeinBloed (11 Dezember 2006)

Danke für die Hilfe, genau was ich gesucht hatte. Ich hatte mir schon gedacht, das Setzen auf ":=1" und Rücksetzen auf ":=0" hinausläuft.


----------



## MSB (11 Dezember 2006)

Gelöscht, da Kleinigkeit übersehen!


----------

